
Why philosophy is so important in science education - namarie
https://aeon.co/ideas/why-philosophy-is-so-important-in-science-education
======
AnimalMuppet
TL;DR: It's important, but no real explanation of why.

~~~
dmfdmf
Here is one answer.

"This collection of essays was the last work planned by Ayn Rand before her
death in 1982. In it, she summarizes her view of philosophy and deals with a
broad spectrum of topics. According to Ayn Rand, the choice we make is not
whether to have a philosophy, but which one to have: rational, conscious, and
therefore practical; or contradictory, unidentified, and ultimately lethal."

[https://www.amazon.com/Philosophy-Who-Needs-Ayn-
Rand/dp/0451...](https://www.amazon.com/Philosophy-Who-Needs-Ayn-
Rand/dp/0451138937)

